# Pre Purchase Car Inspection?



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey all,

So I need to purchase a car, and I have found a 2011 3-series, still under service package, to end of 2015..

I am buying it from an individual seller, so I after research on purchasing used cars, many people suggested to take the car to a garage first for inspection.

So my question, 
can anyone recommend a good place that does this kind of inspection and what I should be expected to pay for it?

Many thanks guys


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

I would have it checked at AGMC (BMW Dealer). They can also at the same time show you the full history and confirm the service package.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You may also be able to extend the warranty (for a price) if you get it inspected at the dealer.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Ah okay, I didn't realise that you can get an inspection at the dealer, 

I will give them a call and see how much they will charge etc.

Yeah I would definitely try for the extended warranty and see whether it will be worth it with the quote they give, the cars warranty apparently just finished.

One last thing, when taking out a auto loan for a used car, I would need to get the car valuated right? is there any specific places I need to do it at or will the bank that is arranged the finance tell me which?
I am putting in a hefty deposit of around 45-50% anyway.

Thanks guys


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Mustii said:


> is there any specific places I need to do it at or will the bank that is arranged the finance tell me which?


My own experience of this involved a 20 something bank employee coming to my office. 

He refused the loan because it didn't have the companies name on the door.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> My own experience of this involved a 20 something bank employee coming to my office.
> 
> He refused the loan because it didn't have the companies name on the door.


He refused the loan because your office door didn't have the company name? Lol?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Mustii said:


> He refused the loan because your office door didn't have the company name? Lol?


Yes. Because if you're going to defraud a bank for the price of a mid range SUV, remember to not only set up desks, chairs, computers, printers, a scanner, a water cooler, filed ledgers in their own cabinet and some product samples. Remember to get a sign made up for the door.

The devil is in the details and these sharp young minds are onto that.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey all, 

So I called AGMC, but they want 2500 AED for a full inspection - 

I really don't want to spend 2500 AED and then there could be a chance that I will not buy the car due to it having a problem or something.

So I wanted to ask if anyone knew any other mechanics that do this kind of service? 

I found Carc Clinic they charge 500 for german cars, but has anyone used them or heard of them before??


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

check on bmw forums uae, there are a lot of "sponsors" to that forum in which many local BMW enthusiasts trust their cars and give feedback / reviews.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

okay will try that infamous, thanks!


----------

